
Castle Game Engine 6.4 released – physics, iOS services, shader pipeline upgrade - mariuz
https://castle-engine.sourceforge.io/wp/2018/01/21/castle-game-engine-6-4-release-physics-ios-services-shader-pipeline-upgrade-big-api-improvements-vectors-transform-and-more/
======
systems
it is written in pascal ... interesting

~~~
electricslpnsld
... and hosted on sourceforge, of all places!

